# Cutting down a Mossberg 535?



## winchester1970 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have an unfired Mossberg 535 with a 28inch barrel that I want to make into something a little more useful for my needs. I do not need a field shotgun but I would like to have a shotgun that would be handier as a home defense and ATV shotgun. I do not want to spend a lot of money for a replacement barrel so I am considering cutting this one down. 1st off, is this legal for me to do on my own? If so, what are the legal lengths with a standard shotgun stock and any tips for making a good job of this project. I want to keep the factory vent rib so the barrel length will be determined by the location of the stand offs supporting the rib. This will leave a finished barrel length of either 18.25 in or 20.25 in.  I am thinking the 18.25 in barrel may get me in trouble but I am liking the 20.25 in barrel anyway. Is there any reason to have it re-drilled and tapped for the factory choke tubes or leave it cylinder bore? Any help or serious advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Scott!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't do it.  The 535 is an excellent duck/turkey shotgun because it is lightweight and will shoot 3.5" shells.  I bet you could find someone to swap you a 500 or Mav 88 with a factory 18.5" barrel.


----------



## thurmongene (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, I agree with deadeyeEddie,  so sale this one to me and go to the local pawn shop.


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 11, 2011)

The only other shotgun that interest me would be a 590 A1 Mossberg.


----------



## triggerman770 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Cut down moss 535*

I just bought an 18.5 cyl bore barrel for home defense for my 535. think I paid 65.00 plus shipping from Midway. Mossberg had them for 70-75. take one out put the other in. My S_I_L mugs me for the long Barrel every turkey season so I gave it to him


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Triggerman, I will give that a look tonight when I get home. That might be the best route for me, then I will still have the 28" if I ever need it.


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 12, 2011)

Triggerman, would you happen to have that part number? I checked both sites and found nothing like that for a model 535.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 12, 2011)

Midway product# 748383


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Sniper Bob! I will give it a look right now!


----------



## winchester1970 (Jul 12, 2011)

That part# shows a model 500 barrel, are these barrels interchangable?


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 13, 2011)

sorry man, was looking at the wrong chart...the 535 barrels are just below the 500 barrels:

http://www.mossberg.com/products/access.asp?type=barrels&section=access


----------

